# Gtr/skyline/stagea/ any jdm motors meet



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

We are holding a meet for any jdm car, with a focus on gtr/skyline cars , gtst , Gts, gtt, gtr ,etc,
it is taking place at Autobrites hq, in stoke on Trent on the 14th August 2022 , starting at 10 am. you can buy all the cleaning products you could ever want, drinks and some food is also available, everyone is welcome, as long as you have a Japanese motor ,


----------

